# BRAND NEW!



## clintsworld

Hi Everyone,

I am new here....I'm only 2 days old and look forwarded to serving my master for many years. They say I'll be around for 5+ years which is MUCH longer than my predecessor (only 3 years) and although I have the same capacity for storage as he whom I replaced, I hope that my shiny new skin will attract the looks form the ladies. :wink:


----------



## DesnBaby

Clint, what are you talking about? :? You've been here for years :lol: , did you get a new cat :?: 8O  :wink:


----------



## Jeanie

Maybe there's a prize for solving the puzzle!


----------



## doodlebug

:idea: I think he got a new computer...


----------



## DesnBaby

Lol, that does make sense! :lol:


----------



## Jeanie

I think Doodlebug gets the prize!


----------



## rosalie

Yes, that's it! I thought a new kitten but the longevity forecast didn't sound right, storage could though..welcome!!


----------



## clintsworld

You're getting warmer! :wink:


----------



## marie73

A new phone? :?:


----------



## doodlebug

iPod?


----------



## rosalie

something with a shiny new skin that attracts the ladies, did you shave your head :lol: .. new car? iPod is a good idea..shoes?


----------



## kitkat

Sounds like a new computer to me......well, what is it :?:


----------



## coaster

Naw....why would a new computer attract looks from the ladies? And somebody else already guessed a new car. So, I'm guessing that it's got to be:

*------> a new motorcycle!!*


----------



## rosalie

it is got to be something close to a new kitten, that attracts the ladies with a shiny new skin, etc, etc. Clint are you sure all these go together?
I'm clueless to put it mildly but a bike could be (except for the kitten part, sounds like a new young animal? Oh yeah, a hog??)


----------



## doodlebug

OK Clint...I think we need a new hint.... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## coaster

He's gonna just leave us guessing.....just like with the radio voice. :evil:


----------



## clintsworld

Tim hit it on the head.....I'm not gonna tell ya! :lol: :lol: I always say, "keep them wanting more". :lol: Ok ok, here's another hint: Although I may feel boxed in, I'm as fast a a speeding bullet.

Ciao!


----------



## Lisa 216

A Boxster?


----------



## clintsworld

Ok, let me set the record straight. While we DID get a NEW CAR, this is NOT what I'm talking about.................capisca

Ciao!


----------



## coaster

A DVD of the latest Superman movie :?: :?: :?:


----------



## clintsworld

Hi folks,

Since I don't want to be called a fuddy duddy I will now give you the answer you seek! :wink: 











I TOLD you it wasn't a car!!........Sheeeesh!! :lol:


----------



## coaster

THAT'S "faster than a speeding bullet?" 8O Relative to what?  

Man......what a buildup for *NUTHIN'*

:roll:

but you knew I'd pull your chain whatever it was :lol:


----------



## Jeanie

I'll take it!  You won't believe this, because I'm not very computer savvy, but I actually guessed it, and didn't post it. Well, who would have believed me anyway? :lol:


----------



## clintsworld

coaster said:


> THAT'S "faster than a speeding bullet?" 8O Relative to what?
> 
> Man......what a buildup for *NUTHIN'*
> 
> :roll:
> 
> but you knew I'd pull your chain whatever it was :lol:


Do the math....7200 rpm = ? ft per second=? :wink:


----------



## coaster

YOU do the math -- angular dynamics is one reason I didn't make it through EE.


----------



## clintsworld

Ok, I'll do the math for ya! 3.5" x 7,200 rpm's= faster than a speeding bullet! :wink: SEE, now wasn't that easy!! :lol:


----------



## coaster

Oh yeah?!?!


----------



## DesnBaby

Finally the mystery has been revealed! :lol: :? :wink:


----------



## doodlebug

coaster said:


> Oh yeah?!?!


Awwww....c'mon....now I'm gonna have flashbacks and nightmares (yeah I actually spoke that language at one time) 8O 8O 8O


----------



## clintsworld

3.5" x 7,200 rpm = 25,200 inches per minutes divded by 12 inches per foot = 2,100 fpm or as fast as a speeding bullet! :wink: 

Ciao!


----------



## coaster

Actually it's 3.5 inches * pi * 7200 RPM = inches per minute

(circumference = pi * d, where pi = approx 3.14)

3.5 * 3.14 * 7200 = 79,128 inches per minute = 1,319 inches per second = 109.9 feet per second.

The muzzle velocity of a .357 Magnum is about 1200 - 1400 fps, so the disk drive falls far short of a speeding bullet.  

http://www.chuckhawks.com/357magnum.htm

Sorry, Clint.  You was robbed!! :lol:


----------



## clintsworld

coaster said:


> Actually it's 3.5 inches * pi * 7200 RPM = inches per minute
> 
> (circumference = pi * d, where pi = approx 3.14)
> 
> 3.5 * 3.14 * 7200 = 79,128 inches per minute = 1,319 inches per second = 109.9 feet per second.
> 
> The muzzle velocity of a .357 Magnum is about 1200 - 1400 fps, so the disk drive falls far short of a speeding bullet.
> 
> http://www.chuckhawks.com/357magnum.htm
> 
> Sorry, Clint.  You was robbed!! :lol:


I NEVER STIPULATED what KIND of bullet!......Ummmm, I BELIEVE a pellet gun would fall into those specs.! :wink: BINGO!!! :lol:


----------



## coaster

OK.....faster than a speeding pellet.....I'll buy that. :lol:


----------



## marie73

coaster said:


> OK.....faster than a speeding pellet.....I'll buy that. :lol:


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## clintsworld

See, sometimes COMPROMISE is a GOOD thing!! :lol: (Besides, I HATE losing) :lol:


----------



## Mitts & Tess

If advanced math is involved its over my head. 

Say what?????


----------



## marie73

Mitts & Tess said:


> If advanced math is involved its over my head.
> 
> Say what?????


NOOOOOOOOOO!

Don't get them started again! :fust


----------



## DesnBaby

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## clintsworld

3 pages out of a ryme.........NOT BAD! :lol: Lord knows what would have happed had I posted a whole story. :wink:


----------

